# Open GL auf Mobile Radeon 9600

## theche

was muss ich emergen damit opengl geht? (kde opengl bildschirmschoner gehn net, ut2004demo fehler weil kein opengl...)

emerge opengl hab ich schon gemacht, allerdings hat des glaub ich nur XFree86 neu kompileiert...(?). hat jedenfalls nix verbessert...allerdings hab ich in der XF86config danach auch nix umgestellt

sollt ich noch ati-driver emergen?

und: welche treiber brauch ich für ne Mobile Radeon 9600 ? auf der ati seite gibts da keine treiber und für die normale radeon 9600 nur rpm packages...und hab keine ahnung was ich mit den anfangen soll

----------

## R!tman

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

Ich glaube Du solltest dann auch agpgart im Kernel haben. Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Ich habs jedenfalls drin. Das waehre dann

```
Device Drivers

-> Chraracter Devices

 <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

Dann noch 

```
opengl-update ati
```

Das sollte es gewesen sein.

----------

## theche

was sollt ich noch in der XF86Config umschreiben?

section dri

mode irgendwas

end section?

----------

## schrippe

section dri

    mode 0666

end section

----------

## theche

so...habs mal ausprobiert. nur scheint das noch nicht zu reichen...die open gl anwendungen (zb kde bildschirmschoner) machen rein garnix. hab mal spaßeshalber das config-tool von ati also frglxconfig oder so ähmlich benutzt um ne config zu bekommen...aber stürzt irgendwie ab. hab noch nicht gecheckt warum...

Frage: Sicher dass die Treiber von ATI auch auf einer MOBILE radeon 9600 laufen?

wenn jemand die gleiche graka laufen hat könnt er ne mail oder pm an mich schreiben (mit der xf86config) meinetwegen auch forum... danke cshonmal im voraus

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ich hab beim letzten XFree-Update gelesen, die ati-drivers würden nicht mehr gehen und man sollte andere nehmen.

Mach am besten noch mal ein emerge xfree und lies dir die letzten Zeilen durch.

----------

## R!tman

Falls die ati-drivers wirklich nicht mehr gehen sollten (waere mir neu), kannst Du auch DRM benutzten. Es gibt da ein schoenes HowTo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

Vielleicht ist auch diese Seite noch interessant fuer Dich:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## NueX

 */usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ewarn "BEWARE 1:"
> ...

 

 */usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.0-r5.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ewarn "BEWARE 1:"
> ...

 

So viel dazu, sonst hab ich davon keine Ahnung  :Wink: 

Gruß, NueX

----------

## theche

```

...schnipp

(EE) fglrx0: [agp] unable to aquire AGP , error irgendne nummer

(EE) fglrx0: cannot init AGP

...schnapp

später dann sagt er dass 2d beschleunigung geht 3d beschleunigung aber net.
```

den chip hat sich scheinbar richtig rausgesucht [ATI RV350 NP ]...und die opengl-bildschirmschoner gehn auch...nur ruckeln wie blöde weil halt nur software-renderer

glxgears bringt so 250-300fps. is das schon beschleunigt? wenn man das fenster wo die zahnräder rotieren zudeckt sinds sogar über 900 fps

aber ist ja wohl net wirklich 3d, oder?

agpgart hab ich fest im kernel drin und xfree-dri hab ich rausgeschmissen. weiß jemand ne möglichkeit wie man das agp zum laufen bekommt?

----------

## R!tman

@NueX:

Ok, die erwaehnten ati-driver scheinen wohl nicht zu gehen. Allerdings wuerde ich dann einfach eine andere Version der ati-driver empfehlen bevor ich drm probieren wuerde. Im uebrigens ist die aktuelle Version der ati-drivers 3.2.8-r1, also schon etwas neuer.

@theche:

Gib mal 

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

ein. Wenn dann 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

kommt (wie bei mir), hast Du 3D Beschleunigung. Sonst halt nicht. Bei mir habe ich allerdings ca 3500fps mit glxgears. Allerdings habe ich auch eine Radoen 9600 XT.

Bei Dir wuerde ich aber eher darauf tippen, dass Du keine Beschleunigung hast.

Vergiss nicht, dass wenn Du den Kernel neu kompiliert hast, MUSST Du danach auch noch

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

und

```
opengl-update ati
```

machen. Sonst geht es nicht.

Wie gesagt, versuch lieber die ati-drivers hinzubekommen, anstatt drm. Das ist zwar ein binary Treiber, aber stabiler und schneller als drm.

----------

## Boba

also ich hab ne radeon 9600 mobile in meinem nbook laufen, das hat zwar ewig gedauert bis ich das zurechtgefudelt hatte, aber jetzt tuts.

ich glaube der trick war das agp als modul zu laden, müsste ich aber nochmalnachschauen, habs irgendwie durch ewig suchen hier im forum gelöst.

kann die config wohl mal posten, aber frühstens morgen, das ding is grade aus und ich hab im mom nicht so viel zeit.

----------

## theche

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @theche:
> 
> Gib mal 
> ...

 

gibt 'No' aus

allerdings hab ich festgestellt dass die videoausgabe nicht mehr ruckelt. vorher konnt man keine dvds abspielen ohne dass es gehangen hätte

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vergiss nicht, dass wenn Du den Kernel neu kompiliert hast, MUSST Du danach auch noch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hab ich net gemacht, werds mal tun. heißt kernel neukompilieren einfach mit einer veränderten config kompileiren oder andere kernel-sources zu nehmen? aber opengl geht ja so halb (im sw renderer, dass ist schonmal n fortschritt (wenn auch nur n kleiner) agpgart als modul oder fest hab im Übrigen keinen Unterschied gemacht...

----------

## R!tman

 *theche wrote:*   

> heißt kernel neukompilieren einfach mit einer veränderten config kompileiren oder andere kernel-sources zu nehmen?

 

Das hat mit den Sources nichts zu tun. Mach es einfach jedes mal, wenn Du einen neu kompilierten Kernel gestartet hast. Egal welche Sources.

----------

## Wishmaster

 *Boba wrote:*   

> also ich hab ne radeon 9600 mobile in meinem nbook laufen, das hat zwar ewig gedauert bis ich das zurechtgefudelt hatte, aber jetzt tuts.
> 
> ich glaube der trick war das agp als modul zu laden, müsste ich aber nochmalnachschauen, habs irgendwie durch ewig suchen hier im forum gelöst.
> 
> kann die config wohl mal posten, aber frühstens morgen, das ding is grade aus und ich hab im mom nicht so viel zeit.

 

Jap, ging mir genauso, allerdings funzen 3D Anwendungen/Spiele nicht!  :Sad:  Klappt das bei Dir?

Habe eine ATI Mobile 9600 pro/xt im Dell Inspiron 8600.

Bye,

Wishmaster

P.S.: Für alle Dell Benutzer: Sucht mal hier im Forum, irgendwo wurde eine funktionierende Config gepostet, u.a. mit 1920x1200er Auflösung!

----------

## Tiggar

Ich habe auch ein Dell Inspiron 8600 mit ATI 9600 Mobile. Mein X läuft ausschließlich auf 1920x1600. Andere Auflösungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen. Liegt meiner Meinung nach am X selbst oder am ATI-Treiber. 

Spiele kann man daher nur in der Auflösung spielen. Aktuelle 3D Spiele (UT2004, Quake3) laufen eben nur in 1920*1600. 

Tiggar

----------

## Wishmaster

 *Tiggar wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch ein Dell Inspiron 8600 mit ATI 9600 Mobile. Mein X läuft ausschließlich auf 1920x1600. Andere Auflösungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen. Liegt meiner Meinung nach am X selbst oder am ATI-Treiber. 
> 
> Spiele kann man daher nur in der Auflösung spielen. Aktuelle 3D Spiele (UT2004, Quake3) laufen eben nur in 1920*1600. 
> 
> Tiggar

 

Aber sie laufen? Kannst Du mal bitte Details posten: ATI Driver Version, XFree Version und die XF86Config? 

Ich nutze auch 1920x1600 und bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings kann ich nicht spielen: der Bildschirm wird langsam weiß.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Tiggar

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich nutze auch 1920x1600 und bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings kann ich nicht spielen: der Bildschirm wird langsam weiß.

 

Richtig gleiches Phänomen tritt bei mir auch auf. Und zwar passiert das nur weil X versucht in eine andere Auflösung zu wechseln, die dann aber aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen von XFree nicht dargestellt werden können. 

Das heißt theorethisch würden deine Spiele schon laufen. Allerdings läuft keines in der Grundeinstellung mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1600. 

Bei Unreal 2004 bin ich also hergegangen und habe mir die UT2004.ini oder so ähnlich hergenommen. In der Datei kannst du die Auflösung beim starten des Spiels verändern. Ausserdem kannst Du einstellen, dass das Spiel nicht im FullScreen gestartet werden soll.

----------

## Wishmaster

Jo, habe die Datei gefunden, heißte System/Default.ini. Allerdings finde ich nicht das diese eine akzeptable Lösung ist, trotzdem danke für den Tip!

Ich hoffe das sich mit neueren XFree Versionen, bzw. mit aktuellen ATI Treibern etwas daran ändert!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## theche

habs hinbekommen...hatte jemanden angebatscht der das geleiche notebook hatte... :Smile: 

also es geht so (nur für den fall dass das jemand auch mal machen möchte  :Smile: 

kernel:

agpgart und intel_agp als module

dri (oder war es drm) auch als modul

bevor man startx aufruft:

(oder ins autoload schreiben)

agpgart

intel_agp

frglx

glxgears bring n bissl mehr als 1000 fps  :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

 *theche wrote:*   

> kernel:
> 
> agpgart und intel_agp als module
> 
> dri (oder war es drm) auch als modul
> ...

 

Hm, warum denn dri(drm)? Ich dachte entweder dri(drm) oder den ATI Treiber. Was hast Du denn für ein NB?

Also bei glxgears erreiche ich so 2400 Frames, nur bei Spielen tritt oben genanntes Problem auf.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Hi Leute,

also hier is ein Thread in der Linux-Dell Community, der sich auch mit der Radeon 9600 befasst:

http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=linuxport&message.id=774&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

Im Moment hoffe ich nur, dass es kein Fehler war, mir eine Radon 9600 Mobile in mein Inspiron 8600 zu packen :-/

Naja, hoffe, alles wird gut   :Wink: 

Grüße

VisionD

P.S.: Habt Ihr mal ein 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" emerge ati-drivers 
```

versucht??

Denn unter: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/Linux_376_Release_Notes.html bei den Release Notes zum neuen 3.7.6 Treiber befindet sich der Punkt   *Quote:*   

> ATI MOBLITIY Product Support
> 
> The ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI MOBILITY product family:
> 
>     * MOBILITY RADEON 9600
> ...

 

Vielleicht tut es das ja?? Kann es jemand schon mal ausprobieren, da ich mein Notebook ja noch nicht habe (wie lange können die brauchen?? Ich habe das schliesslich gestern schon bestellt   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> also hier is ein Thread in der Linux-Dell Community, der sich auch mit der Radeon 9600 befasst:
> 
> http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=linuxport&message.id=774&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
> ...

 

Danke für den Link, ich hoffe das sich da noch was tut. 

Ich befürchte es  war ein Fehler, wenn Du kannst bestell lieber den Nvidia Chip, ich würde es machen wenn ich könnte!

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Habt Ihr mal ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, habe ich natürlich sofort ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg!  :Sad: 

Nur eine Sache: 2D funzt bei mir absolut 1a und damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings ärgere ich micht über die Fehlende 3D Unterstütztung!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Hi Wishmaster,

ich habe tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht,bei Dell anzurufen und  eine andere Grafikkarte mitzubestellen.

Nunu ist es allerdings so, dass mein Desktoprechner auch eine Radeon drin hat, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Anfangs wurde diese auch kaum unterstützt, aber das hat sich einigermaßen geändert. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es so auch bei der Mobile Variante in ein paar Wochen aussieht.

Also, hoffen ist angesagt   :Smile: 

VisionD

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> Hi Wishmaster,
> 
> ich habe tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht,bei Dell anzurufen und  eine andere Grafikkarte mitzubestellen.
> 
> Nunu ist es allerdings so, dass mein Desktoprechner auch eine Radeon drin hat, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Anfangs wurde diese auch kaum unterstützt, aber das hat sich einigermaßen geändert. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es so auch bei der Mobile Variante in ein paar Wochen aussieht.
> ...

 

Ja und ich "hoffe" sehr das Du Recht behälst!  :Very Happy: 

Wo doch bald UT2004 erscheint!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Ich habe unser Problem mal mit in die hardware section eingebracht.

Vielleicht klappt's ja, wenn der Rest der Weltbevölkerung mit drauf schaut  :Shocked: 

Hier ist der Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=960325#960325

Achtung, ich glaube mein Englisch ist inzwischen ein bißl engerostet   :Rolling Eyes: 

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## Wishmaster

Jo, ist eine gute Idee, vllt. hat ja jemand die zündende Idee.

Meine Vermutung ist aber eher das es nicht an den binary Treibern liegt, sondern vielmehr an den richtigen Einstellungen in der XF86Config, ist aber reine Spekulation, müßte man mal ein bissl herumprobieren.

Hat vllt. schonmal jemand die XFree 4.4 Version getestet? Ob das an dem Problem etwas ändert?

(Bei 4.3-99 gab es keine Unterschiede!)

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

In dem "internationalen" Thread   :Wink:  reden Sie zwar die ganze Zeit von Ihrem Sis648 Chipsatz, aber das Problem, dass beschrieben wird ist vielleicht das gleiche wie bei euch:

 *Quote:*   

> I had the same problem with the 648 chipset. Now that it has been taking care of,I am stuck with a lcd that seems like it is melting?

 

Als eine Lösung wird das hier angeboten:

 *Quote:*   

> Yes I did notice that, until I switched to Love-Sources. Then I setup fglrxconfig and I am using the external agpgart module. For some reason the one from ati doesnt like the sis648. Also my resolution is 1280x800 instead of the defaults, so i had to change that as well.
> 
> also make sure you only use the vesa framebuffer if you use one.

 

Vielleicht möchte das mal jemand probieren, der wirklich verzweifelt ist   :Shocked: 

Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob ein "schmilzender" Schirm wirklich das gleiche Problem wie ein Schirm mit weißen Stellen darstellt (ich warte ja noch auf mein Notebook   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Naja, vielleicht bringt's was.

Grüße

VisionD

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht möchte das mal jemand probieren, der wirklich verzweifelt ist  
> 
> Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob ein "schmilzender" Schirm wirklich das gleiche Problem wie ein Schirm mit weißen Stellen darstellt (ich warte ja noch auf mein Notebook   ).
> ...

 

Ich bin wirklich verzweifelt!  :Twisted Evil: 

Also ich benutze, so wie so das Kernel agpart Modul, ansonsten klappt nocht nicht einmal "fgl_glxgears"!

Und ich glaube wir meinen alle das gleiche Problem! Zuerst hast Du weiße Stellen und wenn Du eine kurze Zeit lang wartest, hast Du tatächlich das Gefühl Dein Bildschirm "schmilzt" dahin!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Wirst Du denn dann jetzt diese Love Sources und die Anpassung der Auflösung *grrr* ausprobieren??

Vielleicht könnte man sich dann nachher ein Skript schreiben, dass XFree mit niedrigerer Auflösung startet um Games zu zocken und dann entsprechend für das "uneingeschränte" DVD Vergnügen die 1920x1200 laufen läßt.

Hoffe auf Dein Feedback, Wishmaster (ansonsten ist es ja leider eher ruhig in diesem Thread geworden  :Confused:  ).    

Grüße, good luck & have fun  :Smile: 

VisionD

P.S.: Wir kriegen das Luder schon noch ans Laufen   :Twisted Evil: 

// edit:

Cool wäre, wenn jemand zuerst die Auflösung  1280x800 zuerst ausprobieren könnte, um zu sehen, ob es vielleicht daran liegt, und erst dann die Love Sources (würde nämlich lieber einen Kernel verwenden, der im Portage vorhanden ist *zurück zu linearer Algebra   :Rolling Eyes:  *

----------

## VisionD

Also ich habe mir jetzt einiges hier im Forum und anderorts durchgelesen. Könnte mal jemand testen, ob...

1. Folgendes funzt *einzutragen in der XF86Config" (vom Dell Forum):

 *Quote:*   

>  SOLUTION FOUND !!!!!!
> 
> Using the "read-edid" package I could determine a valid modeline for 1920x1200:
> 
> Modeline "1920x1200" 161.750000 1920 2020 2052 2184 1200 1202 1208 1235 -HSync -VSync
> ...

 

2. die Änderung der Auflösung etwas bringt (aus dem guten, alten Gentoo Forum),  z.B.: *Quote:*   

> Thanks,
> 
> That did it. I had also to specify a Modeline for 1680x1050 that calculated using one of the calcs on the web. And now everything works.

 

oder  *Quote:*   

> Also my resolution is 1280x800 instead of the defaults, so i had to change that as well.

 

3. Wenn denn alles nix mehr nützt (auch aus diesem Forum): *Quote:*   

> Yes I did notice that, until I switched to Love-Sources. Then I setup fglrxconfig and I am using the external agpgart module. For some reason the one from ati doesnt like the sis648. Also my resolution is 1280x800 instead of the defaults, so i had to change that as well.
> 
> also make sure you only use the vesa framebuffer if you use one.

  Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das an deren Chip liegt, sondern eher an Auflösungen oder so etwas *gewagteTheorie*.

Hoffe, wir kriegen unsere NoBos so ans Laufen.

Grüße

VisionD

P.S.: Es wird Zeit, dass meins endlich kommt. Ich warte immer noch auf die Bonitätsprüfung    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Wishmaster

Also, wo fang ich an?  :Very Happy: 

1. Diese Modelline verwende ich bereits, ist bisher die einzige mir bekannte!

2. Die 1680x1050er müßte ich mal testen!

 Verwende bisher oben genannte!

3. Das mit den Lovesourcen kann ich morgen mal testen, glaube aber nicht das es daran liegt!

4. Also mein NoBo war nach ca. 8 Tagen da, ging sehr fix! Die haben auch erst abgebucht "nachdem" das NoBo schon da war!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> I am not using the love-sources. I am using the dev-sources (2.6.4-rc1), I think. I know the problems fits those I saw on the dell forum thread you posted. The problem snekiepet was talking about is only about the sis648 chipset. In the love sources, a patch has been implemented. Me I just implemented the patch myself on teh dev-sources.
> 
> For me after that, the melting screen was really a problem with modelines and resolution of the monitor. 

 

Hier der Link zu der Seite wo hoffentlich bald die Config erscheint (der Vollständigkeit wegen, ihr wißt schon...):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=963450

//edit: Okay, die XF86Config ist da... Schon ausprobiert, wishmaster  :Wink: 

Grüße

VisionD

----------

## Tiggar

Ich sags ja ungerne, aber es unser Problem liegt nicht an der fehlende 3D-Unterstützung des ATI-Treibers. Denn die funktioniert bei mir 100%ig. Schließlich kann ich ja UT2004 im windowed-mode zocken. 

Das Hauptproblem liegt vielmehr darin, dass man beim Dell Inspiron 8600 mit WUXGA-Bildschirm keine andere Auflösung als die 1920x1600er zustande bringt. Welche Ursachen das jetzt wieder haben mag bleibt ein Rätsel. Die üblichen verdächtigen kennen wir ja bereits: ATI Treiber und XFree.

Tiggar

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: Okay, die XF86Config ist da... Schon ausprobiert, wishmaster 
> 
> 

 

So, habe die Config gerade getestet. Ergebnis: wie immer!  :Sad: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

P.S.: Der weiße Bildschirm macht Aggressiv, wie wäre es mal mit einer anderen Farbe!  :Confused: 

----------

## VisionD

Besorg' Dir doch noch das Wurzelholz Farbkit und schau dann ab un  an mal auf die andere Seite   :Wink: 

*grrr* Es wird Zeit, dass ich das NoBo bekomme. Hurry Up, Dell!!    :Crying or Very sad: 

Puuh, das ganze ist ja doch ein bißl erschreckend. Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass ich bis jetzt nicht von einer Nvidia Karte gehört habe, die diese Probleme macht (naja, danach habe ich aber auch nicht wirklich gesucht). Falls mit dieser Karte nicht solche Probleme auftreten, liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht an XFree.

Dann bliebe allerdings wirklich nur zu hoffen, dass ATI bald neue Treiber bringt... ziemlich unzufriedenstellend   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Naja, bleibt wohl nix als abwarten und Tee trinken??

Grüße

VisionD

//edit: Ich schlage als Farbkit doch eher den grünen Bambus vor -- Grün, Farbe der Hoffnung und so ...   :Wink: 

//edit: Was mir immer noch komisch vorkommt: Falls das ganze wirklich ein Problem mit dem DELL Screen wäre, warum haben dann in dem anderen Thread Leute dieses Problem, die gar kein DELL benutzen?? Damn, man muß doch hier irgendwie auf eine Lösung kommen... Laßt mein Notebook wegen ein paar Spielen bitte nicht zum Dualboot werden!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *grrr* Es wird Zeit, dass ich das NoBo bekomme. Hurry Up, Dell!!   
> 
> 

 

Hehe, kommt bestimmt bald!  :Wink: 

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puuh, das ganze ist ja doch ein bißl erschreckend. Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass ich bis jetzt nicht von einer Nvidia Karte gehört habe, die diese Probleme macht (naja, danach habe ich aber auch nicht wirklich gesucht). Falls mit dieser Karte nicht solche Probleme auftreten, liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht an XFree.
> 
> Dann bliebe allerdings wirklich nur zu hoffen, dass ATI bald neue Treiber bringt... ziemlich unzufriedenstellend  
> ...

 

Ja, also ich bin auch ziemlich ratlos. Wenn ich wenigstens mal wüßte woran es liegt! Schade das sich ATI und Dell in dem Bereich nicht kooperativ zeigen! Ich würde auch gerne was in Richtung Entwicklung beitragen, wenn ich schonmal wüßte woran es liegt.

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: Ich schlage als Farbkit doch eher den grünen Bambus vor -- Grün, Farbe der Hoffnung und so ...  
> 
> 

 

Grün wäre schonmal nicht schlecht, evtl. wechselnde Farben oder so!  :Wink: 

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: Was mir immer noch komisch vorkommt: Falls das ganze wirklich ein Problem mit dem DELL Screen wäre, warum haben dann in dem anderen Thread Leute dieses Problem, die gar kein DELL benutzen?? Damn, man muß doch hier irgendwie auf eine Lösung kommen... Laßt mein Notebook wegen ein paar Spielen bitte nicht zum Dualboot werden!!!  

 

Stell Dich auf Dual-Boot ein! Bei mir geht es bisher auch nicht anders.

Die Love Sourcen habe ich gerade installiert, werde ich gleich mal testen, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Ärgerlich ist es, das sich der Kernel nicht in Richtung "mppe_mppc" Modul patchen läßt!

Naja, sollte ich irgendetwas herausbekommen, melde ich mich natürlich wieder!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

 *Quote:*   

> Die Love Sourcen habe ich gerade installiert, werde ich gleich mal testen, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Ärgerlich ist es, das sich der Kernel nicht in Richtung "mppe_mppc" Modul patchen läßt! 

 

Was macht denn das Modul??

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in einer Windows Community rumgefragt. Haben die die gleichen Probleme?? Denn wenn nein, dann kann es ja eigentlich nicht an der Hardware liegen, oder?

Seltsam ist dann aber nur, dass die Karte in anderer Konstellation läuft... mmmhhh... ich glaube, ich verbünde mich wirklich mal mit der dunklen Seite der Macht und frag' mal in einem Windowsforum. Hat jemand da eine Idee, wo man fragen könnte?? Vielleicht kann man so den Fehlerkreis einschränken...

Grüße

VisionD

----------

## Wishmaster

 *VisionD wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Love Sourcen habe ich gerade installiert, werde ich gleich mal testen, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Ärgerlich ist es, das sich der Kernel nicht in Richtung "mppe_mppc" Modul patchen läßt!  
> 
> Was macht denn das Modul??
> 
> 

 

Ich benötige das Modul für die VPN Verbindung zur Firma! Aber das spielt jetzt auch keine Rolle mehr, denn die Love Sourcen ändern überhaupt nix. 

UT2004 läuft bei mir auch nicht im "Windowed-Mode":

1. Intro, Animationen laufen vieeeel zu schnell (liegt vermutlich am Speedstep)

2. Nach kurzer Zeit tritt der Effekt des schmelzenden Bildschirmes wieder auf.  :Sad: 

Unter Windows läuft alles ohne Probleme, der Chip ist super fix und ich habe überhaupt keine Stabilitätsprobleme!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Bleibt als Fehlerquelle nur noch der ATI Treiber, oder??

//edit: Damn, das kann's aber eigentlich auch nicht sein, denn die laufen mit anderen Rechner und selber Karte, genau so wie XFree.

An der Hardware kann es doch dann auch nicht liegen, denn die läuft unter Windows (UT 2004 unterstützt von hause aus wahrscheinlich auch keine 1920x1200, was bedeutet, dass das Display mit einer anderen Auflösung angesprochen wird, was ja dann auch funktionieren sollte) ...

Ich bin verwirrt, hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wo man das Problem dingfest machen könnte??

----------

## Wishmaster

Also UT 2004 unterstützt auch die 1920x1600er Auflösung und auch noch einige andere Breitbild Formate! (und das macht auch eine Menge Spass so!  :Very Happy: )

Ich überlege ob ich nicht mal eine Mail an ATI und Dell schreibe, nicht mit der Hoffnung auf eine Lösung, sondern vielleicht haben die eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, bzw. wo man nach einem Fehler suchen könnte, evtl. kommt man ja an die Mail Adresse eines Entwicklers des Windowstreibers, evtl. kennt der das Problem (unter Windows) so dass sich das vllt. übertragen läßt!

Was hälst Du davon?

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## VisionD

Gute Idee und halt mich auf dem Laufenden...

Ach ja, ignorier' meinen Post im Hardware forum. Der hat sich erledigt, wenn UT die Breitbild Auflösungen untersützt   :Wink: 

//edit: Schon gelöscht!!

Also, schreib' dem komsichen  DELL Volk mal und sag mal Bescheid, was drauß geworden ist... Wir kriegen die schon irgendwie dazu, das hier zu richten  :Twisted Evil: 

Sei aber dann zuckersüß, denn offiziell unterstützt DELL ja Linux nicht und daher könnte er Dich dann einfach auf das Supportforum verweisen, wenn er gerade keine Lust hat   :Surprised: 

Also: Gute Idee, Du hast meine Unterstützung!!

Greetz

VisionD

----------

